# Complètement réinstaller xcode



## raphayel (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai installé xcode pour pouvoir compiler un prgm avec macports et le compilateur gcc.

Il y a une erreur car quand je lance l'installation ça me dit 



> Warning: The Command Line Tools for Xcode don't appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
> Warning: See http://guide.macports.org/chunked/installing.xcode.html for more information.
> --->  Computing dependencies for qhullError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?
> To report a bug, see <http://guide.macports.org/#project.tickets>



Le problème est que j'ai fait l'install standard et pas custom, j'ai refait la manip sur un autre ordi en cochant tout, et ça marche.

Donc je voudrais complètement désinstaller et réinstaller xcode mais je n'y arrive pas...


----------

